# ISO Chicken wings help (sticking)



## In the Kitchen (May 30, 2007)

When I make chicken wings, have to put in oven on baking sheet.  When they are finished I have hard time getting them off the baking sheet. Is there something I should do to try to keep the skin on?  I do like to put some kind of sauce on them but what a mess!  Thanks


----------



## Janet is Hungry (May 30, 2007)

Line your baking sheet with parchment paper... then chuck it in the garbage when you're done!


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 30, 2007)

Put foil in your baking pan and zap it with some non-stick cooking spray.


----------



## Katie H (May 30, 2007)

ITK, try the non-stick foil sold by Reynolds.  It's called "Release" and is amazingly non-stick.  I keep a roll of it for purposes you are describing.  It's a little expensive, but I don't use it that often.  I'm glad I have it when I need it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 30, 2007)

You may also try spraying the pan with a non-stick spray. Pam and the like! Also a light coating of oil on the wings might help


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 30, 2007)

*thanks*

Do thank you.  It is so messy when I have to let the pan soak.  Katie, never knew there was no stick aluminum, sounds great.  Parchment paper I do have but never thought about.  Spraying the baking sheet sure didn't work for me, still had to scrape the skin off.  I will try these and see results.  Guess everyone knows what I go through with the sticking wings!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 30, 2007)

The foil that Miss Katie suggested will probably work. Also, if possible a heavier weight pan might also help. A couple of cast iron skillets maybe?


----------



## jabbur (May 30, 2007)

I bake my wings on my baking stone and have never had a problem with sticking.  No need for oil or anything else.


----------



## Caine (May 30, 2007)

I'm a traditionalist. I deep fry my chicken wings, exactly the way Frank & Teressa Bellissimo did.  I also use their original sauce recipe, which a friend conveniently swiped while working his way through the University of Buffalo at the Anchor Bar!


----------



## Aria (May 31, 2007)

I am with Katie,  Use Reynolds Release Foil.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 1, 2007)

*Tried and Success*



			
				Aria said:
			
		

> I am with Katie,  Use Reynolds Release Foil.



You are right! First time I ever had wings that had half of them on the baking sheet.  Thanks Katie, you are a winner.  What a wonderful product.  Worth the price when it helps like this.  Next time I will try the parchment paper. 

Any other successes keep us up to date.  I never even take time to see something new.  I do appreciate your time.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 1, 2007)

Alittle oil on the pan works for me... but Katies method sounds effective too, if its workin for ya, keep at it!


----------

